# E lick



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just thought I would post this on the chance someone may find it interesting and learn something from it. Need any help let me know. 

http://youtu.be/kp3vRhQxkKI


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

I liked that.
And you shirt too.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I like decal shirts. Wife hates them. LOL. 
"Why don't you buy something nice?!"
LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

something 'nice', eh!?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like the quick release panties attached to that T!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

That's my summer attire right there. Nothing else. lol


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

It's like I use to say as a kid..." excuse me mam do you have two nipples for a dime "

Great lick ..


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Like that one. And thanks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey let's talk about the lick! It's very cool. There's so many tiny licks in that big one. You could tear it down lick by lick and make it into a whole song. Did I learn anything? Why yes, yes I did! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad you liked it but learning something from it is even better.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You know if you think outside the box, the applications of this one lick or if you segment it, are numerous.


----------

